# D&D Motors ES31-B brushes - When to replace?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice photos but can't see how long they are. The wires going into the brush called shunts or pigtails are tamped in about 1/2" from the top surface. Critical length is where the wear surface exposes the internal tamped shunt or the brush is too short for the spring to properly force it against the comm.

Check with a dealer or the manufacturer for usable dimensions.

As seen in the photos, you have varied wear. I recommend you swap the longer and shorter ones on reassembly. Now that you've disturbed the brushes by removing them, give the motor some break-in before hard driving. Treat the comm with respect. Read up on it. Carelessness can really accelerate brush wear.

major


----------

